# Half Moon Bay Famous Pumpkin Fest Annual logo Design Contest



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Any one up to enter the annual Half Moon Bay pumpkin logo design contest? This festival is huge draw with several days of activities, pumpkin weighing contest, etc. and gets national TV coverage. Winning design goes on the advertising materials. Cash prizes in addition to the recognition.

Submission deadline Sept 10. For details see article below:

http://patch.com/california/mountainview/call-artists-pumpkin-fests-annual-logo-design-contest-here


----------

